# Looking for the WOW! factor



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello all! Help! Help!
I have volunteered for a fund raiser, and I do mean VOLUNTEERED! Everything is on me, labor, food, decor. I will most likely be able to get a bunch of food via donations, and I am lucky enough to have our local high school cheer-leading squad as servers. This is for our local Salvation Army 120th anniversary. It is and has been a cause close to my heart and I want this to be extreme! I have a lot of different idea's, however after 14 plus years everything I think up seems tired because I've done a lot of it too much. I plan on an elaborate dessert finale' everything will be plated, I've given some thought to white chocolate rose bouquets for the centerpiece's, and I plan on one of the appetizers to be Crab-cakes. I am also looking for over the top plating I may not have thought of myself. Everyone here is always so creative and inspiring I am sure you can steer me in the right direction!:bounce:

Thank You! Thank You!
Joan
thedessertdiva


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Joan,
numerous questions come up when I read your post.......how many guests, what do you want to spend, what kitchen staff are you allocating, are there other donors that would cough up props/flowers/rental shtuff/booze..........
What are guests paying to attend?
Where's it being held?
Is there a theme besides a birthday?
What shtuff does the SA do in your community that can be highlighted?
Is there someone that's being honored also?
etc.....so many questions........


----------

